# DOE - Do not use 786.09??



## heatherwinters (Sep 15, 2009)

I was using 786.09 for Dyspnea on Exertion, however, check this out from Reference.com



> *Dyspnea on exertion* (*DOE* or *exertional dyspnea*) indicates dyspnea that occurs (or worsens) during physical activity. Dyspnea on exertion is considered medically normal and does not warrant the ICD-9 786.09



Thoughts?


----------



## LLovett (Sep 15, 2009)

If the provider assessed it then I would think it is beyond the "normal" range. I have to disagree with them.

I would code it if the provider assessed it.

Just my opinion,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 15, 2009)

*786.09*

Looking at this I totally agree with Laura.


----------



## nyyankees (Sep 15, 2009)

me too


----------



## CRC CPC (Sep 15, 2009)

me too


----------



## heatherwinters (Sep 16, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you all


----------

